# When do dogs actually stop growing?



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Harvey is nearly 8 months old now, and I was just wondering when on average do they stop growing. I don't think he has grown much at all in the last 2 months  I thought he would fill out a bit more rather than get bigger in length and height. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends what type of dog he is.. some grow up then fill out then up then out.. 2 years of age dogs tend to reach their full height and weight.. If Im wrong somebody shoot me..lol


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for you reply
We don't really know what he is crossed with, we think Beagle x ?. I will try and upload a photo from a few months ago and now, later when i'm on my PC. He just goesn't seemed to have grown much, if at all.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Harvey is nearly 8-MO... I don't think he has grown much at all in the last 2 months  I thought he would fill out a bit more rather than get bigger in length and height.


it depends - on how much growing the breed / mix has to do, 
what type of dog, etc.

a Giant breed with a large skull - like a St-bernard - will still have a head that is maturing at 2-YO, and may look 
a bit different at 3-YO, altho clearly recognizable as the same dog.

toys are full-grown at 12-MO - BUT that does not mean breeding is apropos on the 2nd-heat, or with a 12-MO male-dog, 
as there is another 12-mos to go before one can be reasonably certain that there are no surprises waiting - 
*85% of all heritable problems that will be symptomatic in a dog are visible by 2-YO / 24-MO. * 
waiting the extra-year is a no-cost * test * to see if anything is incubating... 

sighthounds do not have a lot of muscle to add - so a teenaged sighthound and an adult do not look very different. 
a teenaged GSD or pittie-type can look very different from the same dog at 2-YO.

medium to large-breeds (45 to 90#) do about 85% of their growing by age 9 to 10-Mos. they still have muscle to add, 
but the skeleton is well-developed and changes very little - except for finishing touches; skulls, etc.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Beagles aren't very tall dogs... A GSD we had at 11months was measured by the police force and they worked out he had another 2--3" to grow and he was mahoosive at 11months..


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> it depends - on how much growing the breed / mix has to do,
> what type of dog, etc.
> 
> a Giant breed with a large skull - like a St-bernard - will still have a head that is maturing at 2-YO, and may look
> ...





momentofmadness said:


> Well Beagles aren't very tall dogs... A GSD we had at 11months was measured by the police force and they worked out he had another 2--3" to grow and he was mahoosive at 11months..


Thanks to you both, mabey he is just going to be a lanky tyke  Will put pics up later to see if anyone can see what I may have missed. Also is it a myth that dogs stop growing after being neutered??? I can't see how testosterone can control all growth.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We thought the boys had stopped growing (they are 18months i think lol) but they have gotten a little bit taller and have started to lean out now aswell but they are a mix of a medium breed and a large breed


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Also is it a myth that dogs stop growing after being neutered??? I can't see how testosterone can control all growth.


actually, thats the wrong-way around - 
in M-pups, the Pre-Pubertal flush of testosterone around 5-MO closes the epiphyses of the long-bones, in the legs - 
the *epiphysis* is a growth-plate between already-calcified bone + still-growing cartilage. 
so a M-puppy who is a *juvenile neuter* - defined as desex on a pup less than 12-WO - will grow slightly-taller 
than he would have, if he had stayed intact past 5-MO to 6-MO. 
the difference in height is not enormous, even in large (60 to 90#) dogs - an inch or so, at the shoulders and hips.

M-pups desexed at 6-MO or older, have no alteration whatever of their skeletal size; their leg-bones already ARE, what they will be.

since bitches have no pre-pubertal surge of testosterone, they do not have this growth-mechanism at all. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Terry, Understand now, he was neutered at nearly 7 months. Here's 2 pics I dont know if they are much good. The reason I wondered if he would grow anymore or even fill out is his new harness is just a tad too big.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think my GSD stopped growing at about 12 months :confused1:

Candy I don't know as I wasn't with my OH when she was a pup 

Luna is 9 months now and sprouting like a weed. She's got gangly legs still


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I think my GSD stopped growing at about 12 months :confused1:
> 
> Candy I don't know as I wasn't with my OH when she was a pup
> 
> Luna is 9 months now and sprouting like a weed. She's got gangly legs still


Bless her, did you ever think she had stopped growing before she started sprouting again?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Bless her, did you ever think she had stopped growing before she started sprouting again?


Yeah she did stop growing height wise because I noticed she put on weight before sprouting again. :thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kite seemed to stop growing in height at around 6 months, but in the last few weeks has definitely grown taller with another spurt (she's nearly 9 months).


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> The reason I wondered if he would grow anymore or even fill out is his new harness is just a tad too big.


ah! i see, its a fitting-problem - is the harness nylon-straps? 
if so, making it smaller [or larger, for that matter] is a simple matter of adding holes - if the dog is too-big + harness too-small, 
U can run out of strap, :lol: and theres nowhere to put the new holes...

but as U are adding holes to make it smaller, thats E-Z! :thumbup:

mark the harness where U want the new-holes on both sides with a contrasting color - if the harness is black, 
a toothpick dipped in white-toothpaste + dabbed In The Center of the strap works fine - it only needs to last long-enuf 
to get the hole started.

straighten the tip of a metal clothes-hanger (the part that goes over the closet-rod) and HEAT it carefully - 
pull the bottom of the hanger, the straight-bar, from the center down, straight away from the neck above it, 
to make a long-diamond shape; now U can hold it in the center, using Ur hand to hold the 2 sides together, 
and have a nice long section of wire as a handle to prevent burning Ur hand. 
U can use a gas-stove or an electric-stoive burner to heat the hanger-tip - 
a LIGHTER should be used outside, in a wind-sheltered area: the lee of a wall, a building, etc.

if U use any sort of stove, TURN ** ON the overhead fan! to take any nasty-fumes out of the house, 
=before= U get that hanger near the flames. hangers can be painted or coated, and fumes may be TOXIC. 
*i would NOT use a sealed-flame or flat-surface stove for this project - 
whatever goo is on the hanger, can discolor or adhere to the stoves glass / porcelain / steel surface, 
and STINK forever, or stick to pan-bottoms, etc. *
melt a shallow-hole on one side, flip it over, melt that side directly opposite - 
let it cool, go back, melt it again + get deeper. 
flip it over, melt that side - by now U should be thru the strap; re-heat the hanger-tip, carefully run it straight thru 
and very-gently wiggle it to widen it JUST a bit. 
before it cools completely, flatten the standing rim of goo OUTWARD from the hole on all sides, 
with a flat handle of a stainless-steel spoon; mash it down *firmly* to force the goop into the woven-strap, 
not making a glob or lump on the surface, but making a reinforcing disk around the new-hole. 
each added-hole only takes a minute or 2 - very quick!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> ah! i see, its a fitting-problem - is the harness nylon-straps?
> if so, making it smaller [or larger, for that matter] is a simple matter of adding holes - if the dog is too-big + harness too-small,
> U can run out of strap, :lol: and theres nowhere to put the new holes...
> 
> ...


Cheers terry...great safety advice too but it's a mekuti


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

My boys stopped growing in height at around 13 months old, and filled out then.
Libby my BC has stopped growing she is teeny weeny at 10 months old she is just shy of 16kg still, and has been this way for months bless her
xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sketch said:


> My boys stopped growing in height at around 13 months old, and filled out then.
> Libby my BC has stopped growing she is teeny weeny at 10 months old she is just shy of 16kg still, and has been this way for months bless her
> xx


Blimey :eek6: she is tiny, even Harvey is 10kg!!! and I thought he was skinny, do you think she will get a sudden burst?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Blimey :eek6: she is tiny, even Harvey is 10kg!!! and I thought he was skinny, do you think she will get a sudden burst?


I doubt it Sue, she is my Collie in my pocket haha.
Her legs are the same thickness know if that makes sense, they look fully grown at the wrist etc, she is 17" to the shoulder, she doesnt come up level with my knee by her shoulder.
I guess she is just going to be small forever, she looks like a puppy still from a distance.
And is also skinny, she never gains an ounce, she looks like i dont feed her lol
xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

sketch said:


> I doubt it Sue, she is my Collie in my pocket haha.
> Her legs are the same thickness know if that makes sense, they look fully grown at the wrist etc, she is 17" to the shoulder, she doesnt come up level with my knee by her shoulder.
> I guess she is just going to be small forever, she looks like a puppy still from a distance.
> And is also skinny, she never gains an ounce, she looks like i dont feed her lol
> xx


Forever pup  She is beautiful.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Forever pup  She is beautiful.


Aw thank you hunny.
But yeh depending on the breed depends on when they hit maturity on growth me thinks, unless your libby haha
xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mika stopped growing after like, 8 months i think...i think it depends on the breed of dog, but think generally they do stop growing when they reach 1 year/1 year and a half.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine take a good three years to fully mature.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> ...it's a mekuti


i know thats a name-brand, hun - 
but does it not have buckles with tongues? (slides only? perhaps), or some other fasteners, not buckles? or its cotton webbing? 
i am not familiar with Mekuti harnesses, sorry. 

TIA, 
--- terry


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

sketch said:


> ...And is also skinny, she never gains an ounce, she looks like i dont feed her lol
> xx


awww, no bless her, she is just how a BC should be :thumbup:

she is on the shorter side height-wise, but sounds about the same as my OHs aunts collie. she has one that is about 17" and one that is about 20"!! lol they look quite funny together 

collies always weigh less than you would think for an equivalent height of another breed as they are naturally lean and if they have thick fur it is deceiving.

maggie is about 19" tall and she weighs around 17.5kg, so sounds about right when you compare that to libs 

you are just used to your big strapping lads!!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> i know thats a name-brand, hun -
> but does it not have buckles with tongues? (slides only? perhaps), or some other fasteners, not buckles? or its cotton webbing?
> i am not familiar with Mekuti harnesses, sorry.
> 
> ...


http://www.mekuti.co.uk/harnessshop.htm

hey terry, if you scroll down to the bottom there are some more detailed piccies - it fastens with plastic clips and the webbing is adustable to a point, but with all the rings and clips etc I think it would be somewhat tricky to DIY adjust it!

is it new sue? could you ask them if they would replace it? they are usually pretty good? or failing that eBay it and buy a new one!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> http://www.mekuti.co.uk/harnessshop.htm
> 
> hey terry, if you scroll down to the bottom there are some more detailed piccies - it fastens with plastic clips and the webbing is adustable to a point, but with all the rings and clips etc I think it would be somewhat tricky to DIY adjust it!
> 
> is it new sue? could you ask them if they would replace it? they are usually pretty good? or failing that eBay it and buy a new one!!


thanks all, yeah it's new so I think I'll drop them an e-mail. Problem is I had it delivered to an address in the UK so I don't know if they will change the address to send me a small. Really don't want to buy another one as £30 each. It's not silly big, and he walks really well on it.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> awww, no bless her, she is just how a BC should be :thumbup:
> 
> she is on the shorter side height-wise, but sounds about the same as my OHs aunts collie. she has one that is about 17" and one that is about 20"!! lol they look quite funny together
> 
> ...


Im lying just measured her she is 16 1/2 to the withers and she weighs just under 16 kg hun, so probabkly similar in weight x height to maggie in proportion if you get me, and your right she looks silly next to Dalton and rediculous next to kane haha.
Im used to big lads your right ha ha
xx


----------

